

How money corrupts Congress. Lessig speaks at Google - zlotty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ik1AK56FtVc

======
sp332
If you can't watch videos, or if you like being able to skim, Lessig makes his
case in text: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3353324>

~~~
zlotty
thx for the link

------
teresko
A really good lecture. My recommendation.

\+ favorite

